# placenta encapsulation vs. placenta tincture



## jlt (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anyone had their placenta encapsulated or made into tincture form? I am due with baby #2 in December, and I had some pretty intense emotional difficulties after my DS was born (not sure if it was actually PPD), and I would love to avoid that this go round. I have heard great things about placenta encapsulation, but I also know that it is pretty pricey. So, my midwife said that she can make a tincture for me (for free). However, I am wondering if it is as effective as the capsules. Does anyone have any insight on this?

TIA!!!


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

A tincture could be great - some of them work just as well as "medications" - and I know that there are some wonderful homeopathic treatments for this sort of thing as well. There are lots of options, but you are wise to get started researching before you're in the middle of it.


----------



## reillys_mom (Mar 5, 2005)

DH did the encapsulation of the placenta after DS#2. We researched how to do it and it was easy enough for him that he's going to do it again for #3. The tincture option is intriguing, though. I'm going to research it a bit.


----------



## WildDoula (Nov 3, 2010)

You can always do both?

Capsules are great because they are available within a few days of birth. They kickstart pp healing and can be great for helping milk come in and etc. You already know all the amazing things placentas do. 

The benefits of a tincture are great as well, but it takes longer to make, about 6 weeks of steeping time before it is ready. A WONDERFUL benefit is that your tincture can literally last a lifetime if properly stored and used sparingly. Much longer than pills, and your children can take the tincture too, if they have a stressful day up ahead or etc. I personally feel the tincture is less potent than the pills, but it provides just the right "boost" when you are not trying to heal pp.

Whatever your decision comes to, have peace knowing you did you research and did what was best for you.


----------

